
How to safely send your deck to investors. - pius
http://venturehacks.com/articles/sending-decks#comment-2246
======
pius
This seemed to be pretty good advice to me. I'd improve on it by pre-
registering a login for the investor so that you can simply give them a
username and password without forcing them to jump through any registration
hoops.

